# elbow mass excision



## paula f3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Please help with coding question, when I queried the physician , he told me either code would be correct.  
Procedure:
After informed consent was obtained, the patient was brought to the operating room and placed in the supine position on the operarting table. wher anesthesia was obtained. The elbow mass was clearly palpable.
An incision was made over the mass through which sharp and blunt dissection was used to dissect down to the mass itself. There was some inflammatory tissue noted in the area, but primarily a fatty lipomatous mass was noted to having a mass effect in the area.
therfore, this was removed under direct visionand sent for pathological analysis. The wounds were then irrigated with normal saline solution. The patient was taken to the recovery room in good and stable condition. All needle and sponge counts were reported as correct.
pathology came back: skin and subcutaneous tissue showing changes consistent with chronic bursitis.
I was looking at 24105 with Dx 726.33. I did query the physician when his office coded it as 24071 with Dx 215.2. When I spoke to physician to verify, he told me I could use either code. Please give opinion
Thanks to all
Paula


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello,
Pathology result covers - skin and subcutaneous tissue - 
This does not indicate bursa excision or lipoma removal;
Can be considered as soft tissue mass removal - can code 24071;
Rgds,
LMohan


----------

